# Guys, how many women have genuinely been interested in you?



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

Over the course of your life time, how many women have made it clear that they like you? either sexually or otherwise?

I can count atleast 4 women, I'm 22 years old now.

The first was in 2005 when I was 15 - Me and my friend met these girls in the park, one of the girls was incredibly attractive and she liked me, she asked me to sit next to her on the bench, then she started kissing me and touching me up, I was turned on but scared at the same time, eventually I just made up a lie that I had to go home and walked off. I'm sure I would have lost my virginity that night and I can't believe I pussied out.

The second girl was when I was in college around 2008 - I was not attracted to this girl but she liked me, I knew she liked me because she always smiled at me, wanted to sit next to me and laughed around me even when I hadn't said anything funny.

The third girl I met in college in 2009 - I had never even spoke to this girl before and the first day she met me she was touching and rubbing me sexually, I was not attracted to her at all though.

The fourth girl is a girl at my work, at the Christmas Party last year she walked up to me and we started kissing (we were both drunk), she said I was cute but I never speak, then she asked me why I never talk at work, I couldn't think of an answer so I walked away.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I think 2. One in school, one at uni. At uni I was flattered by the attention, but not really super-keen on her. Also, I think I was like a second choice for her at best, for when a certain other guy wasn't around.
But it really does feel nice to be desired. So desperately rare for me.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Couldn't tell you who "genuinely" anything me. I could say 10 but it could easily be less than or more than that.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Like 3 or 4 that I know of.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe two or three, one for sure?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

A few random girls on the internet, maybe some more in real life, 2 that I'm pretty sure about and 1 that I'm extremely 100% definitely sure about. :b


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Zero


----------



## Perpetual Motion (Feb 20, 2013)

A lot of women, I'd say 30+.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't know, have a hard time telling when they're actually interested.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Ummm.

I listed them all and it actually worked out as more than I thoughht, but I'm pretty sure still waaaaaaay below the amount of interest most average 'socially normal' or extremely attractive people get. Most of the opportunities I messed up by either being incredibly shy, socially anxious, not managing to follow up with texts/phonecalls/dates, not being forward enough, being oblivious until too late, being clueless (lol), or just general awkwardness.

To be honest, I'm surprised that girls pay me any attention at all, I feel lucky I've managed to get anywhere haha. Well, I know my strengths and weaknesses, I just don't think I'm a particularly attractive guy, although at least I'm fit and in shape. I guess other things come in to play sometimes.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Five that I can think of. One was someone in my high school group of friends when I was 15 or so. I don't consider it a relationship, as we only did a little bit of cuddling and kissing and it was only for a couple weeks (she was cute, but a bit... strange). Near the end of high school, I had (for some reason) three different girls interested in me. One was in my group of friends, who some of my other friends were trying to set me up with, and they succeeded (leading to a six-month relationship). Another was one of my best friends, who I didn't realize liked me until after I had become really interested in the other girl. The third was someone I knew from outside of school, but lived far enough away that I wouldn't be able to see her much.

Now, after nearly a decade's wait, I've finally got another girl genuinely interested in me


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

I turned 22 yesterday, and absolutely ZERO women had been interested in me.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Like, 2-3, back in middle school and high school. didn't like them back. Since about junior year of high school, no girl has shown any interest in me.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Josh90 said:


> Over the course of your life time, how many women have made it clear that they like you? either sexually or otherwise?
> 
> I can count atleast 4 women, I'm 22 years old now.
> 
> ...


I am guessing you are a very physically attractive guy. You should be proud of yourself that you have such good genes that you can attract women with. If you are an attractive looking guy, you shouldnt really have any problem with girls. All you need is some game and a little confidence. You will win many girls. Good luck.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

To be honest, quite a lot. There could be a lot of women who have been interested in you. I don't think I'm the only male who has missed on signals trying to be sent by women.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

By interest do you mean passing interest, or do you mean they went out of their way to actively pursue me interest?

Ah well, it doesn't matter. I'd say for the second one that's around 13 or 14, but I'm sure the number is going to go much higher once I show my face more recently.


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

zero, and I'm quite happy with that, as I haven't been interested in any of them as well, and it would suck for me having to reject someone.
I have a hard time saying no to people, as well as saying yes, or saying anything for that matter....


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Perpetual Motion said:


> A lot of women, I'd say 30+.


You're 16 and over 30 girls showed interest in you?

What the fawk are you doing on a social anxiety forum with so much external validation?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I would say 2 maximum and that's being generous.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

5-8


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

19 and 5 more possibles and out of those and i really liked at least a third of them... and still never had a gf.... wow, im such a ****in loser


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i think there were 3


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

One at college might be... every time she sees me she smiles and says hi... asks me how I am doing... she has a ring on though, at least I think she does, so I may just stay in the shadows and let fate take its course.

-CodeMonkey


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Some, maybe 5 or something like that. I was not attracted to most, and was way too afraid to pursue anything with the rest.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

1, maybe more. doesn't really matter.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

50 something? I lost track after a while..


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 26, 2012)

Probably zero. I know none of the women I've been interested in have been interested in me. I still haven't been on a date.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would say quite a few....probably even more if I was paying attention and not wrapped up in SA.


----------



## JSG (Feb 24, 2013)

If there ever was one, she didn't let me know. In twenty-seven years I've never had a woman outwardly show interest in me.


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

Two exs, one other friend and another friend of a friend years ago who was toooo young and a bit scary


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

This seems like a thinly veiled brag post.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Quite a few. My social anxiety always got in the way.


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

- 1 ex-girlfriend
- 3 girls that lost interest after a few dates
- 2 girls I never met offline.
- I am incredibly blind seeing this kind of thing, so maybe 1 or 2 more...


----------



## Napoleon Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

I lost count in the 7th grade.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

No one, not in me at least, but therefore in my dick and my huge music collection ah and maybe in my car when it still was newer (7-8 years ago).

Edit: I lied, there were 2 actually that seemed interested in me


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

None. Or maybe I'm just paranoid. A couple of girls have been "interested" in me but I think they just had low self-esteem.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Online, only two that I can recall. Never in real life though.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Lonelyguy said:


> Online, only two that I can recall. Never in real life though.


Somehow I don't believe that.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

taking the question in it's loosest sense there are 5 that i can think of


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Girls have shown interest in me if it's played as an ironic facade, or as some kind of rebound because my friends didn't reciprocate their affection first, so I was the next guy over. I think this number has come to about four. One other girl showed interest in me when we first met but she was nuts and it was obvious she just wanted attention in general. 

But the key word here is genuine. As for a girl genuinely liking me instead of just wanting a relationship, I can't really recall. Maybe someone has without me noticing but eh...I'm doubtful.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

WintersTale said:


> Somehow I don't believe that.


I've never had any female friends or acquaintances in real life, never really talked to or socialized with women either because of my anxiety and shyness. Whenever I'm around women I get incredibly nervous and awkward to the point where I sweat, blush, stutter and even tremble. I avoid eye contact and go out of my way to avoid women in general because I feel so nervous and anxious around them. For example, if I'm walking down the aisle in a store and see a woman standing there alone, I'll switch aisles to avoid walking past her. I'll also avoid female cashiers in stores if possible because it makes me so nervous. No woman has ever approached me in real life or shown any signs of interest in me at all. Nothing. For as long as I've been alone I'd clearly remember if it ever happened.

Online I tend to keep to myself. Its rare that I feel comfortable enough to open up to anyone and in all the years I've had internet access I've only connected with about two women who I felt were genuinely interested in me.


----------



## AwkwardEd (Feb 21, 2013)

None. Ever.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Somehow I don't believe that.


Why is that hard to believe?
Girls never are interested in me for some reason.. I've had 2 online and none in real life and I haven't kept to myself that much - only recently because of depression.
Not everybody gets people interested in them :\


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I was gonna say 1 but when I think about whether she "genuinely" liked me, I have to say zero


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

0 as far as I'm aware. That said, women are a complicated bunch and it is said that the girls who like you are the ones who are mean to you. If that is true then many have shown interest in me!


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

1, but she had a "secret" boyfriend. She basically used me for attention.


----------



## brettfavre4life (Apr 20, 2012)

Only a couple that I know of.

One was a really nice woman who had a much better/higher paying job than me, so I was embarrassed or afraid to ever date her. Terrible mistake that I regret daily.

Another was someone who already had a boyfriend but didn't tell me (like someone posted above), and was likely just using me for attention or to make him jealous. Either way, he found out and threatened me to stay away from his girlfriend. He sounded like a great catch.

I haven't had much luck.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

2 ever. 1 in middle school and 1 freshman yr of hs


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

1 offline, idk how many online.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Women as in adult females? Probably 0, unless I count the times I am overseas in asian countries and get attention for being a foreigner.

There have been a couple girls in my school years though, maybe 5-7 that I was a bit aware of.


----------



## RyanE1991 (Feb 14, 2013)

None, although I may have misinterpreted signs of affection towards me in the past, because when a girl has even remotely hinted she likes me I find it hard to believe someone could like me and refuse to believe it, I have problems


----------



## Mr Grey (Jan 15, 2013)

Hum... lost count honestly... I don't know about the "genuinely" part, gold old diggers are hard to spot sometimes. 

By the way... If they "like" you and some months later they "hate" you, does it count?


----------



## RyanE1991 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mr Grey said:


> Hum... lost count honestly... I don't know about the "genuinely" part, gold old diggers are hard to spot sometimes.
> 
> By the way... If they "like" you and some months later they "hate" you, does it count?


I'd say it still counts, for example if somebody has an Ex partner, they may not have that person any longer but it means they DID at one stage have somebody interested in them, slightly similar to your scenario


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

A resounding none.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

4 that I can remember.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Sexually - zero.

As a friend - a few.


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

I think 2. One was my first girlfriend. The second was a good friend of mine, but I waited too long to make a move and the window for dating closed.


----------



## pablo123 (Feb 19, 2013)

i think like 20 haha i dont want to count them because im not sure but i had 2 girlfriends when i was 11-12 but they dont count, and then i had another one when i was 16-18 and then the last one i broke up with her 3 months ago. and in between i hooked pu with some but i screw up with many more. i think some girls in college are in to me but i dont approach to them and when they approach to me i get anxious as fuuck!


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

I can count three for sure. Two during my junior year in high school, that I wasn't attracted to, and one last semester in college. I acted too late on the more recent attraction, but we still talk regularly.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lol no well a few have I guess, but it was when I was younger so it doesn't really count.


----------



## DGenerationX (May 21, 2012)

When i was 13 i was cute and some girls were interested (girls no women  ) they even sent me letters but i was a coward and feared approaching them


----------

